# For the "Never Trump" voter



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

The time is 2022 and President Clinton is in the middle of her second term and about to get her fourth nominee to the Supreme Court ratified in the Senate. During her first term she used an Executive Order to ban most firearms, magazines and ammunition. The “Clinton” Supreme Court upheld the Constitutionality of this action as NOT being in violation of the Second Amendment. Soon thereafter she issued another Executive Order granting citizenship to about 20 million illegal aliens. The “Clinton” Supreme Court again upheld the Constitutionality of her Executive Order. Most of the former illegals registered as Democrats. Then you finally understood. Your vote has been rendered irrelevant by the overwhelming number of registered Democrats due to the registration of the formerly illegal population. No one but a member of the Democrat Party will ever again be elected to high public office. Not a Republican, not a Libertarian, not a Green Party candidate. No one. Your vote is now worthless. Worthless. There are simply too many Democrats and their candidates will always win.

As a "Never Trump" voter in 2016, what do you do?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd already be gone. Just another nobody lost in the fight for freedom.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

At that point in time it will be time to move to a island , or some place where it's safe .


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This story could probably be put together with a little bit more realism then an Ex Order that "bans guns." It would never go down that fast.

She would, by executive order, ban any importation of guns or ammo;
She would replace obamacare with 99% single payer (top 1% get their own system you know);
Once on single payer an executive order would raise the rates on gun owners,
They'll double co pay's on gun owners, 
Finally a tax break measure will be granted to gun owners - who turn in their guns
The illegal alien element I agree with; she'll grant amnesty and get their votes, 
That will insure the second term.
The court's last "conservative" will be Roberts and we already know how easy he is
to threaten ( I mean influence ).
He'll outlive her 8 years but "what difference" will it make.

When Mooschelle comes in after hilda and gets 8 more years they'll expand
the taxes on guns, and increase the breaks for turning them in.

*But Hey - that NEVER TRUMP VOTER sure did their righteous thing*


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> This story could probably be put together with a little bit more realism then an Ex Order that "bans guns." It would never go down that fast.
> 
> She would, by executive order, ban any importation of guns or ammo;
> She would replace obamacare with 99% single payer (top 1% get their own system you know);
> ...


The fictional story is designed to bring the "Never Trump" voter to the realization there is more to be lost than gained by not voting for Trump. The how is irrelevant.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

When will people stand up and vote for a third party...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Having Hillary or any other liberal win the White House at this point in time will be a major disaster. Sadly I'm afraid thats exactly what's going to happen. What are we going to do? The best we can.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I feel like my vote is already worthless. Democrat or Republican, it doesn't seem to matter, the result is more fascism.

Trump may break this trend. One can hope.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> When will people stand up and vote for a third party...


When a 3rd party candidate is viable. None so far have been able to get out of single digit popularity for the most part. When Perot ran 3rd party, all he did was hand the election to Bill.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

To be quite be honest, the more I listen to them the more I regret not running. One I don't have the money, nor the backing, but mainly I never wanted to be President. But I promise ya, I could've gave much better answers than either of those two. 
Example: "Mr Moonshine will you concede the presidency, if you lose?" My response: "you gotta be kidding, did you forget to whom I'm running against?, this woman just got caught cheating obtaining her party's nomination. I'll tell ya what, once I am convinced there was no foul play, and if I come up short, then and only then will I concede, but I'm not going lose".


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SoCal92057 said:


> The time is 2022 and President Clinton is in the middle of her second term and about to get her fourth nominee to the Supreme Court ratified in the Senate. During her first term she used an Executive Order to ban most firearms, magazines and ammunition. The "Clinton" Supreme Court upheld the Constitutionality of this action as NOT being in violation of the Second Amendment. Soon thereafter she issued another Executive Order granting citizenship to about 20 million illegal aliens. The "Clinton" Supreme Court again upheld the Constitutionality of her Executive Order. Most of the former illegals registered as Democrats. Then you finally understood. Your vote has been rendered irrelevant by the overwhelming number of registered Democrats due to the registration of the formerly illegal population. No one but a member of the Democrat Party will ever again be elected to high public office. Not a Republican, not a Libertarian, not a Green Party candidate. No one. Your vote is now worthless. Worthless. There are simply too many Democrats and their candidates will always win.
> 
> As a "Never Trump" voter in 2016, what do you do?


I am voting for Trump, so this thread is obviously not for me. A lot of what you say is very True. The Beast will go hog wild using illegal EO to change the nation and disarm the public. I will hang around prepping, making sure my Daughter continue to mature and become independent. Once the girls are off on their own, then I will take appropriate actions as I am forced to do.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Trump could've come out stronger against abortion during the debate. I was hoping he'd really let it rip on this issue. When abortion was first "legalized" back in the 70's the Dems were all wringing their hands talking about the gravity of it and how it should be very rare only in rape and incest (not that I'm for any abortions, but that's what they were saying). Now, it's 'abortion anywhere, anytime for any reason, or no reason at all'. Makes me SO SICK! What sick a pup she really is. It's all about Planned Parenthood's blood money and how badly the Dems want it and to what extent they'll go to get it.

Still, he'll get my vote. Never Hellary. What a witch.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^ Well said Annie.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

inceptor said:


> When a 3rd party candidate is viable.


and this will not be until people stop saying not to vote for a third party and fearing mongering that a vote for A is a vote for X


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> and this will not be until people stop saying not to vote for a third party and fearing mongering that a vote for A is a vote for X


I have no problem voting for a another party. I'm an independent.

For a third party candidate to become viable, they have to appeal to regular people. Perot almost pulled it off but he got real stupid/arrogant in the second half of the battle. He therefore handed Bill the presidency. So the people who did vote for Perot got to make themselves feel better by saying well, at least I didn't vote for Bush. We got 8 years of Clinton rule for that.

How many third party candidates did you see in the primaries? How many really promoted themselves? How many met the minimum standards to compete in the debates?

The beast is about to be elected by people who say, I'm not voting for Trump. Never Trump people have to be okay with Hillary winning. Those are votes she doesn't have to worry about. They should feel good about helping her getting elected. We need another 8 years of what we have but probably this time on steroids. Go Hillary!

Give me someone I can agree with who has a chance of winning and I'm in. Backing someone who is going to lose hands down doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ya know, you've got to give the Democrats one thing. Once they have someone nominated, they stand behind their candidate. Not all Democrats are hard core liberals. In fact many are just left of center. You rarely hear from or about them. Only the hard left loudly voices their opinions. But they still back their candidate.

Conservatives whether Republican or not have standards so high they will never get the perfect candidate. And you rarely find out their true colors before they are elected. People grumbled a lot about Reagan. The MSM hated him and reported a Carter victory right up to the election. He was called an actor with no talent. Many said he would make a terrible president. But in the end, he did okay.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I will never affiliate with the GOP .... never again.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> I will never affiliate with the GOP .... never again.


While this may give you a clear conscious it gives the Democrats a clear win.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

What is this GOP you speak of?

Are they the ones pretending to speak for their constituents?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I will never affiliate with the GOP .... never again.


I've learned you never say never. In most cases it will bite you in the butt.

I have no idea how to do it or what it will take but we need a viable 3rd party or make independents viable candidates.

What I see now is there is little difference between the Democrats and Republicans. Both are just out for the power, control and wealth it will bring. The really sad part is that in the 50's and 60's people learned how to control others. It took patience and work but now they see the fruits of their collective efforts.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

inceptor said:


> I've learned you never say never. In most cases it will bite you in the butt.
> 
> I have no idea how to do it or what it will take but we need a viable 3rd party or make independents viable candidates.
> 
> What I see now is there is little difference between the Democrats and Republicans. Both are just out for the power, control and wealth it will bring. The really sad part is that in the 50's and 60's people learned how to control others. It took patience and work but now they see the fruits of their collective efforts.


*Absolutely nothing* is going to change...until the media is somehow forced to change.

That is the simple reality.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> *Absolutely nothing* is going to change...until the media is somehow forced to change.
> 
> That is the simple reality.


People here complain about the state controlled news in other countries but here they do the same thing only voluntarily. We no longer get news we need to know but only what they want us to hear.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

You are right of course, but you need to tone it down, make it palatable, easy to swallow. So that the Never Trump's won't feel guilty when it happens.
Just say: Re-education classes will be given, and that sort of thing. Free food will given out too! But it will be saw-dust sausages, just like the Russians had.
{It worked with Stalin, why not Hillary?}


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I have no problem voting for a another party. I'm an independent.
> 
> For a third party candidate to become viable, they have to appeal to regular people. Perot almost pulled it off but he got real stupid/arrogant in the second half of the battle. He therefore handed Bill the presidency. So the people who did vote for Perot got to make themselves feel better by saying well, at least I didn't vote for Bush. We got 8 years of Clinton rule for that.
> 
> ...


SHow in the damn constitution where you have to have x% to be in a debate.. the two main parties are scared to include them.

If Hillary gets elected do not blame the people that voted third party.. blame the people that voted for Trump and Hillary

"Never Trump people have to be okay with Hillary winning." What are you talking about - 1st a person voting 3rd party does not mean they are NEVER trump, 2nd you logic is off... if i tell you to drop your gun or i will shot the hostage, does that mean if you refuse you are ok with killing hostages????

I would not let either trump or hillary babysit for me.. I do not want either one as president. Chances are i will hold my vomit in and cast a ballot for trump..just because of the justices... but we need to stop fighting against the third party option

I vote for perot and Maine went 30% for him


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

stowlin said:


> While this may give you a clear conscious it gives the Democrats a clear win.


I disagree.

I will do my part in this election and support Trump, in an attempt to defeat Hillary. However, moving forward, a new voice needs to rise up. That voice must not be Republican nor Democrat, which have proved to be the same dog drinking out of the same bowl. They wear different coats but both support a self serving agenda that is not representative of the core American tax payer.

WE have been sold out by the GOP. Remember that we have given them control of the house and the senate, only to see our rights further erode as they squandered their opportunity to speak for real Americans.

The time has come ... you must choose to rise up with a new voice or choose to sit down and continue receiving the "political" enema.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> SHow in the damn constitution where you have to have x% to be in a debate.. the two main parties are scared to include them.
> 
> If Hillary gets elected do not blame the people that voted third party.. blame the people that voted for Trump and Hillary
> 
> ...


Sorry but I feel like you are just trying to justify your disagreement with the two parties that have and do rule. That's fine that you don't like either, but to think casting your vote for the third party doesn't hurt trump when it does is just trying to make yourself feel good about your clear conscious. You can "want" a third party to be included all you want but they don't resonate with the masses. If you believe in the right to vote you should then also believe in the right of the masses to vote for who they want? The nation demonstrates contempt for the two leading candidates and STILL the third party can't score over 10% in a nationwide poll. All the third party does at this point is take from one candidate or the other; either they are true communist / socialist wanting more free stuff from hillary, or they have disdain for the corporate capitalism elites of the middle right. I'd challenge these people to think about the court, their gun rights, their nations border security, etc and then vote their conscious.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> SHow in the damn constitution where you have to have x% to be in a debate.. the two main parties are scared to include them.


But they would have to include them if a third party or independent had the support of the people. First you have to gain that support.



Maine-Marine said:


> If Hillary gets elected do not blame the people that voted third party.. blame the people that voted for Trump and Hillary


The people voting for Trump and Hillary have stated their intentions. But, unlike conservatives, Democratic support their candidate, right or wrong.

But after Hillary is elected, don't bitch if you voted 3rd party. Voting for someone who you know can't win is like betting on a loosing hand in poker. Your just tossing your money away and supporting the winner.



Maine-Marine said:


> "Never Trump people have to be okay with Hillary winning." What are you talking about - 1st a person voting 3rd party does not mean they are NEVER trump, 2nd you logic is off... if i tell you to drop your gun or i will shot the hostage, does that mean if you refuse you are ok with killing hostages????


Here the Never Trump crowd is giving up. And yes, voting other is giving her a bigger chance at winning. Hostages are rarely turned loose and mostly killed. Keeping your weapon gives you a better chance of survival.



Maine-Marine said:


> I would not let either trump or hillary babysit for me.. I do not want either one as president. Chances are i will hold my vomit in and cast a ballot for trump..just because of the justices... but we need to stop fighting against the third party option
> 
> I vote for perot and Maine went 30% for him


Nobody in their right mind would let either of them babysit. :vs_laugh: As to wanting for president, I'd rather have Reagan back. Yes he had his flaws but he still did pretty darn good.

I agree about the other option whether it's third party or independent. I keep tossing in independent because eventually a ruling party gets arrogant. I also support term limits for ALL politicians.

As to voting for Perot, look back at the percentage the Bill won by. It was a little less than the percentage that voted for Perot. If Ross hadn't garnered the votes he did, Billy boy would have never been elected.

I too truly wish there was another option. But there isn't one at this time and I don't see one in the near future.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A third party is not viable yet because of the existing two parties (and media) not wanting them...not by the people not wanting them.

For all intents and purposes...Sanders was a third party candidate and so was Trump. They were both smart enough to know they had to latch on to one of the parties to make it happen.

Changing the existing two parties (and the media) is the first step.

The only one I've seen or heard who will and has changed one party is Trump.

The whole reason for my support for Trump, from the very beginning was not because I like the guy so much. It's because I know he has what it takes to turn Washington on its head.

Until that happens....nothing is going to change and a third party will never be doable.

If you want a third party option...vote for Trump.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The whole thing this time pisses me off... If Trump and Hillary are the BEST each party can offer... ???!!!! Just pisses me off


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is the reality ...... Hillary being in this position is no secret. Her groundwork for a Presidential candidacy has been a known for at least 12 years. It has been a reality with the full support of the Democratic Party for 8 years. 

The GOP has prepared for this with? Yea, I am not sure either. Seems like very poor planning or an allegiance of the American political scene.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The 4th Branch of The Federal Government has grown into the most powerful Branch. And that ain't changing...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Polls currently show 43 Trump, 41 Hilda and 7 Johnson.

Now maybe I totally misunderstand the libertarian. But it was my thought they believed in our second amendment. They need to get off their high horse and put Trump over the top and stop blaming the elites / establishment / parties, etc. IF Trump's antagonism from the establishment Republican party isn't apparent to you then open your eyes.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Here is the reality ...... Hillary being in this position is no secret. Her groundwork for a Presidential candidacy has been a known for at least 12 years. It has been a reality with the full support of the Democratic Party for 8 years.
> 
> The GOP has prepared for this with? Yea, I am not sure either. Seems like very poor planning or an allegiance of the American political scene.


I think the word you may be looking for is "complicit".


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> When will people stand up and vote for a third party...


Only an idiot would vote for a third party - especially if it all but guarentees that HRC is elected.

If you've voted for a third party candidate then I feel very sorry for your illogical act. Hopefully there won't be but one or two of you around and this election will pass without her becoming pres


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Only an idiot would vote for a third party - especially if it all but guarentees that HRC is elected.
> 
> If you've voted for a third party candidate then I feel very sorry for your illogical act. Hopefully there won't be but one or two of you around and this election will pass without her becoming pres


A person with a strong conviction that both candidates suck and that the third party is a better alternative is far from an idiot. They may well be considered true patriots since they are willing to sacrifice to cast a heartfelt vote. Me, I will cast a scared vote for Trump and try not to spew bile across the back of the ballot box.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

_"The time is 2022 and President Clinton is in the middle of her second term and about to get her fourth nominee to the Supreme Court ratified in the Senate. During her first term she used an Executive Order to ban most firearms, magazines and ammunition. The "Clinton" Supreme Court upheld the Constitutionality of this action as NOT being in violation of the Second Amendment. Soon thereafter she issued another Executive Order granting citizenship to about 20 million illegal aliens. The "Clinton" Supreme Court again upheld the Constitutionality of her Executive Order. Most of the former illegals registered as Democrats. Then you finally understood. Your vote has been rendered irrelevant by the overwhelming number of registered Democrats due to the registration of the formerly illegal population. No one but a member of the Democrat Party will ever again be elected to high public office. Not a Republican, not a Libertarian, not a Green Party candidate. No one. Your vote is now worthless. Worthless. There are simply too many Democrats and their candidates will always win.

As a "Never Trump" voter in 2016, what do you do?"
_

As the OP I will expand on the post.

After the election of Clinton in 2016, what do you do when her Executive Orders ban your firearms, magazines and ammo? What do you do when her Executive Orders give citizenship status to 20 million illegals and most of them register as Democrats? What do you do when her nominated and approved Supreme Court Judges uphold her Executive Orders? What do you do when you realize the Democrats now have enough voters to have a lock on the election process and no one except Democrats will ever again be elected to high public office? What do you do?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> What do you do?


What everyone (except the left) always does....sits and complains.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Found this on a social media feed. Makes a lot of sense to me. Negan backs up his talk, has simple rules, and only wants half your stuff. He's an upgrade over both Hillary and Trump


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> A person with a strong conviction that both candidates suck and that the third party is a better alternative is far from an idiot. They may well be considered true patriots since they are willing to sacrifice to cast a heartfelt vote. Me, I will cast a scared vote for Trump and try not to spew bile across the back of the ballot box.


I do not see someone voting 3rd party as a patriot. Just a useful idiot that helps HRC win. period. The "I did not vote for either so its not my fault" will not wash with me. Its pure unadulterated BS. Your against the beast or your not. Trump has faults but either he or Hildabeast is going to win.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This time around....with *THIS *election.....

I will have the exact same low regard for any person eligible to vote, who...
1) Votes for Hillary Clinton
2) Votes for a third part candidate
3) Stays home and does not vote for Donald Trump.

This is not some Dancing With the Stars contest we are talking about. This is the direction and future of the United States of America....my country.

If my stance sounds harsh, well it is.

Yeah, Trump is a lot of things but if your conscious is more important than the United States.....I don't have mush use for you.

Sorry....it's that simple.

Wake up folks. Do a little reading and educate yourself on who and what this woman is, has done and what she is capable of doing.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I do not see someone voting 3rd party as a patriot. Just a useful idiot that helps HRC win. period.


Aint america great - everybody has a right to an opinion no matter how arrogant, self serving, asinine, or insulting it is



Camel923 said:


> The "I did not vote for either so its not my fault" will not wash with me.


what are you going to do about it?



Camel923 said:


> Its pure unadulterated BS.


see answer to your first statement



Camel923 said:


> Your against the beast or your not.


I am FOR the constitution..I never thought about being against anybody, just their actions



Camel923 said:


> Trump has faults


YA THINK???? He is a lying self serving flip flopper that has never done anything but self promotion. He never stood up against the dems until he decided to run for office and NOW we are expected to take him at his word. he is not a Follower of Jesus Christ, he is not a republican, he is not a conservative, he is not what I want... I will vote for him because I am opposed to what the other one stands for - but I fear that a trump presidency will be worse then a hillary presidency



Camel923 said:


> but either he or Hildabeast is going to win.


sadly yes.. because of cowards like us that refuse to take a chance and vote for Castle


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Robie said:


> This time around....with *THIS *election.....
> 
> I will have the exact same low regard for any person eligible to vote, who...
> 1) Votes for Hillary Clinton
> ...


IT is the end of the world again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Aint america great - everybody has a right to an opinion no matter how arrogant, self serving, asinine, or insulting it is
> 
> what are you going to do about it?
> 
> ...


If you got 100% of people that thought and voted the way you outlined, you would still loose at this time and put HRC in the position of ultimate power. I, you or anyone else has a right to do a lot of things. But that does not make for a good choice and it does not always become the wise choice. So I say to those who will not reason, go ahead and cut your nose off to spite your face. I will have no sympathy for anyone when they complain about the beast at work when they deigned the reality of what confronted them.

Who the heck is Castle anyway? Ya, he will be able to get enough votes in the next two weeks to win...never. Maybe if you throw a penny into the wishing well? While I can understand and respect that there are things I would want different to be enthusiastic about a candidate as you do, Trump has a chance to at least gum up the elite machine. Until there is a grass roots spiritual awakening the ideal moral, straight arrow, has his head screwed on straight candidate will not appear and appeal on a broad basis. People in general are screwed up and tend to vote for those just like them. HRC is a prime example. While I have many questions of how a Trump Presidency shakes out, I have no illusions of how a Hildabeast presidency will operate.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Robie said:


> This time around....with *THIS *election.....
> 
> I will have the exact same low regard for any person eligible to vote, who...
> 1) Votes for Hillary Clinton
> ...


Both Trump and Clinton have no respect for constitutional restrictions of the executive branch nor the checks and balances from the other two branches. Both of them have made statements showing this. Neither of them is worth my vote so I will be voting 3rd party. Closed minded people that only vote democrat or republican because the news tell them too are the reason we've gotten into this mess that we're in.

As I've said before we're in trouble no matter who gets elected so make sure you get your local, state, and congressional representatives correct because its going to be another rough 4 years until we have a chance to fix the presidency.


----------



## CGjennifer (Oct 9, 2016)

Sad to say but I honestly believe that this election is rigged and Hitlery will make it into the White House. George Soros and other elite's have put too much money into her campaign for her to lose the election. I am holding on to Jesus. This is such a nasty situation for this country. I just fear election day.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

CGjennifer said:


> Sad to say but I honestly believe that this election is rigged and Hitlery will make it into the White House. George Soros and other elite's have put too much money into her campaign for her to lose the election.* I am holding on to Jesus*. This is such a nasty situation for this country. I just fear election day.


I wanted to bring that up but refrained..

Romans 13:1
....for there is no authority except that which God has established. The authorities that exist have been established by God.

So we get Obama and ?... because we have earned it

but rest easy... we are promised tribulation -----but a reward at the end of it all

however is elected will not change my affections.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Both Trump and Clinton have no respect for constitutional restrictions of the executive branch nor the checks and balances from the other two branches. Both of them have made statements showing this. Neither of them is worth my vote so I will be voting 3rd party. Closed minded people that only vote democrat or republican because the news tell them too are the reason we've gotten into this mess that we're in.
> 
> As I've said before we're in trouble no matter who gets elected so make sure you get your local, state, and congressional representatives correct because its going to be another rough 4 years until we have a chance to fix the presidency.


Hillary and the progressive left that believes in a living constitution they can claim says whatever they want thank you.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Both Trump and Clinton have no respect for constitutional restrictions of the executive branch nor the checks and balances from the other two branches. Both of them have made statements showing this. Neither of them is worth my vote so I will be voting 3rd party. Closed minded people that only vote democrat or republican because the news tell them too are the reason we've gotten into this mess that we're in.
> 
> As I've said before we're in trouble no matter who gets elected so make sure you get your local, state, and congressional representatives correct because its going to be another rough 4 years until we have a chance to fix the presidency.


I bet Hillary would like to thank you for exercising your constitution rights in this matter.


----------

